# Esther Lee's House



## jerm IX (Aug 31, 2012)

The 'East Meets West Tour' was a long time coming. I've been admiring the dedication and delivery styles of fellow explorers doom vs. and rockandrollfreak, as they have been documenting the abandoned locations in western Ontario for the better part of the past year. For some time, we have been communicating regularly and hoping to meet up for introductions and a day of exploring. This past weekend, that day finally arrived. Dallas and I headed west at a steady pace of 140 kilometers an hour, as the sun rose up behind us. We arrived in Waterloo way ahead of schedule, and so began the tour. The explorations were filled with those ooh and aww moments of discovery, and the drive was filled with a lot of laughter. Between explorations we were shut out of an abandoned hotel by a movie crew beginning production, and at one point were even denied access to a potentially abandoned farm by the four horses of the apocalypse. In total, we explored five locations on this day, which I hope will be the first of many days exploring together...

Click the link below for the full write-up and a plethora of pictures that reveal the long lost history of Esther Lee and family...


http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2012/08/abandonment-issues-esther-lees-house.html





IMG_4701 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4687 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4702 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4693 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4679 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4711 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4676 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4731 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_4814 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Aug 31, 2012)

So who was Fern? Very nice find


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2012)

Another amazing find,great pics.


----------



## Bones out (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes to this! 

What is the last picture, a home project for an entertainment centre??


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 2, 2012)

*Very nice little report that eh! Love the stereo/television...*


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks all.



night crawler said:


> So who was Fern? Very nice find






IMG_4677 by jerm IX, on Flickr



Bonesout said:


> Yes to this!
> 
> What is the last picture, a home project for an entertainment centre??



It would appear so yes. One of a kind find for sure.


----------



## Carlh (Sep 4, 2012)

love 4676 - a great capture and the words very stirring. Good work !


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Carl


----------

